# Accidentally spent 250 tickets speeding up an amenity :|



## Vonny (Jun 26, 2018)

I was saving up for the next NPC event or anything that comes up and only have 50 something left 

Ugh might buy the 1200 pack


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 26, 2018)

I fear of doing this or at least to ordering an amenity which I don't have enough essence of


----------



## biker (Jun 26, 2018)

Can't you just save them up again? >_>


----------



## Vonny (Jun 26, 2018)

I’m level 98 and most of my campers are level 15 or higher so I won’t be getting as much free tickets as I used to.  Also it seems like the leaf ticket rewards from stretch goals have been reduced to pretty much nothing while the craftables are still steadily being released. 

I was talking to someone when it happened, not really paying attention I meant to unbox furniture when I made the error.  always pay attention when uboxing folks....


----------



## deuces (Jun 27, 2018)

biker said:


> Can't you just save them up again? >_>



pffft you say that like its easy 0:


----------



## arbra (Jun 29, 2018)

Wow, that is such a shame, it is a little too easy to accidentally spend tickets, especially when one is on autopilot.


----------



## Quill (Jul 3, 2018)

Ugh that suuuuucks D: I'm always so paranoid about this when it comes to app games


----------

